# 2011 Synapse with Dura Ace C24 wheels and 28mm tires



## Jeepdude (Nov 12, 2011)

I want to put some tubeless tires on my 2011 Synapse and was wondering if a 28mm will fit.

I have the DA 9000 C24 wheels on it...anyone else tried it? The back looks to have plenty of clearance...the forks are a bit tighter.

Thanks


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jeepdude said:


> I want to put some tubeless tires on my 2011 Synapse and was wondering if a 28mm will fit.
> 
> I have the DA 9000 C24 wheels on it...anyone else tried it? The back looks to have plenty of clearance...the forks are a bit tighter.
> 
> Thanks




Not sure about the 2011. I know 28mm tires will fit on the 2014 and beyond.

What tire size do you have now? What is your clearance in mm? Do you have a caliper to check this?


----------

